# Sadness In Our Family ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sorry I haven't been able to respond to the posts right now.

Felix's Mom has been very sick and just passed away about an hour ago. 

Although Felix doesn't want me to be alone right now ... I think I am going to buy him an airline ticket so that he can be with his family in Tucson. Snowball and I will be okay.

His mother was always so loving toward me ... she always treated me like her daughter.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss and the sadness that goes with it. May God grant you comfort, peace and strength during this most difficult time.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, I am so very sorry. My condolences to your family.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Marie. Are you sure you'll be alright alone? If I were Felix, I would be too worried to leave you alone. Especially now, when life seems so fragile. You are the most important one to him....well after Snowball, of course.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry Marie. My sympathy to you and Felix.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Marie, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt sympathy on the loss of Felix's Mother.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Marie, I am so sorry for your loss. Too much sadness this week.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Marie and Felix I'm sure she was a lovely lady. Please accept my condolences. Are you sure you can stay alone though, wish I was closer so I could come by.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

I am so very sorry. I know you have a number of people around you who care about you very much. I think you are right, Felix needs to take care of things in Tuscon. When you are better up to it. I hope you will share a bit more about her, she sounded like a wonderful woman. Please let Felix know we will be keeping him and you in our thoughts. I know it is hard, but when one is very sick, the still that comes over the body as one makes the passage into the next life brings relief from the pains of life. If you need anything please let me know.

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Marie I am so sorry you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, hugs to you and Felix..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I'm so very sorry, it's so hard especially when you live far away when a loved one passes, especially hard when it's your momma.
Please let Félix know that Lorin and I send our prayers to both of you.
Marie I wish I lived closer I would come and spend time with you and Snowball. I don't think it's a good idea for you to be alone, it's not safe, what if you fell? Do you have someone close that can come and spend a few days with you. Marie I love you and worry about you and also Félix, and precious Snowball. Your in my prayers, I'll call you soon:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I am so very sorry. I know you have a number of people around you who care about you very much. I think you are right, Felix needs to take care of things in Tuscon. When you are better up to it. I hope you will share a bit more about her, she sounded like a wonderful woman. Please let Felix know we will be keeping him and you in our thoughts. I know it is hard, but when one is very sick, the still that comes over the body as one makes the passage into the next life brings relief from the pains of life. If you need anything please let me know.
> 
> Please take care of yourself.


:goodpost:
Walter said it all Marie. Please know we are here w/loving prayers for you, Felix & your families. A very long, loving embrace to you today!
:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Marie I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose someone so special. She sounded like a wonderful woman...treating you like a daughter :wub:


So sorry for your loss, Felix. :wub: It is so very hard to lose one's Mother. Lean on your beautiful memories and they will help you heal.

Sending Big Hugs and peace to the two of you during this difficult time. :wub:
I am very very sorry :crying:

Hugs to Little Snowball....Take good care of Mommie and Daddy
Give them extra cuddles and kisses :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry, Marie. She sounded like a precious and wonderful mother-in-law. How blessed you were to have such a special relationship with her. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know its hard to lose your Mom. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, please accept my condolences!

Sending hugs and prayers to you and your husband, dear Marie!

Alexandra :hugging:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. I feel for what you and your family must be going through. My Hubby & I lost both of his parents within just one year of each other recently :sweatdrop: .


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Marie, I feel such sadness for you and Felix. I can relate we are waiting for a similar call any time about James mother in nursing care in Jackson, Ville Florida. It is so hard, especially unexpected. God bless, Shirley


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss Marie:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Marie, so sorry for your loss of Felix's mother.Thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Marie. Take care of yourself. My prayers will be with you and Felix as y'all go through this. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - was thinking of you and Felix today. I'm hoping he's been able to go to AZ. I think it will give him some comfort. I'm so sorry. You were blessed to have a MIL like her. :wub:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you & your family at this very sad time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

puppydoll said:


> So sorry for your loss and the sadness that goes with it. May God grant you comfort, peace and strength during this most difficult time.....


Thank you, Jane. 



maggieh said:


> Marie, I am so very sorry. My condolences to your family.


Thank you, Maggie. 



Sylie said:


> I'm so sorry, Marie. Are you sure you'll be alright alone? If I were Felix, I would be too worried to leave you alone. Especially now, when life seems so fragile. You are the most important one to him....well after Snowball, of course.


Thank you, Sylvia. Yes, I will be fine. I will only be alone for two nights. Snowball and I can hang out on the main level of our townhome ... it's where the kitchen/dining area, living room, and powder room are located. 

My biggest challange will be Snowball. I need to get him through two nights without his Poppi. So, I am sure I will be doing a lot of assuring to let him know Poppi will be back. 

Let's just hope and pray there are no delays with his flights due to storms, etc. 



Furbabies mom said:


> I'm so sorry Marie. My sympathy to you and Felix.


Thank you, Deb.



pippersmom said:


> Marie, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


Thank you, Kathy.




Snuggle's Mom said:


> Please accept my very heartfelt sympathy on the loss of Felix's Mother.


Thank you, Linda.



mdbflorida said:


> Marie, I am so sorry for your loss. Too much sadness this week.


Thank you, Deb. And, yes, too much sadness this week.



Maglily said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Marie and Felix I'm sure she was a lovely lady. Please accept my condolences. Are you sure you can stay alone though, wish I was closer so I could come by.


Thank you, Brenda. Brenda, you are so sweet. Yes, I will be okay. I am a survivor. I just need to keep Snowball calm ... he will miss Felix.



Deborah said:


> So very sorry for your loss.


Thank you, Deborah.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie when will Felix leave for AZ?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I am so very sorry. I know you have a number of people around you who care about you very much. I think you are right, Felix needs to take care of things in Tuscon. When you are better up to it. I hope you will share a bit more about her, she sounded like a wonderful woman. Please let Felix know we will be keeping him and you in our thoughts. I know it is hard, but when one is very sick, the still that comes over the body as one makes the passage into the next life brings relief from the pains of life. If you need anything please let me know.
> 
> Please take care of yourself.


Thank you, Walter. 

I am making reservations (I do not control Felix, but, unfortunately, nine times out of ten, he lets it up to me to make plans for everything  ). So, I am making the reservations for him.

The Rosary and Mass will be celebrated for Mom Zech on May 26th. And, on May 27th, there will be a private buriel service. She is being cremated.

So, Felix is going to fly to Tucson ... on a very early morning flight, May 26th ... and, he will be in Tucson by noon. The Rosary and Mass will be in the evening at seven o'clock.

And, then the buriel is in the morning the next day. So, Felix will have the whole day with his family. And, then he has an early flight back home on Thursday morning. He should get home around six or seven o'clock in the evening.

I would love for him to be able to stay longer, but, realistically, it's not safe for me to be alone for too long right now. Unfortunately, none of my friends live close by ... in case, God forbid, there was an emergency. I do have neighbors that would help, but, all of them are working during the day. Krisi, has offered to help, too ... but, she doesn't live close by either, so I would only call her in a crisis situation. And, again ... I will be okay. 

I doubt I shared that I had yet another fall about two/three weeks ago. (I don't keep track anymore. LOL I was in the bedroom on my way into the master bath and somehow missed a step. I am okay ... I just scratched one of my arms. I think these falls are coming from the knee ... not the MS. And, really, I am okay now. 

Snowball and I will mostly be on the main level of our townhome. The only time I plan on coming upstairs is when Snowball comes upstairs on his own. I was going to gate it off, but, I want him to feel as secure as possible when Felix is gone. 

Time should go fast while Felix is gone. I am grateful that the days are longernow, with almost sixteen daylight hours. That makes a big difference for me ... because I do hate longer dark hours. And, Felix will only be gone for two nights. 

I wish I could go with Felix. I just can't fly right now. I went to his father's funeral and I must say that the cemetary (Desert Rose) is the most beautiful cemetary. 




cyndrae said:


> Oh Marie I am so sorry you are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Cindy.



michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, hugs to you and Felix..


Thank you, Michelle.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie, I'm so very sorry, it's so hard especially when you live far away when a loved one passes, especially hard when it's your momma.
> Please let Félix know that Lorin and I send our prayers to both of you.
> Marie I wish I lived closer I would come and spend time with you and Snowball. I don't think it's a good idea for you to be alone, it's not safe, what if you fell? Do you have someone close that can come and spend a few days with you. Marie I love you and worry about you and also Félix, and precious Snowball. Your in my prayers, I'll call you soon:wub:


Thank you, Paula. I will be okay. :tender:



edelweiss said:


> :goodpost:
> Walter said it all Marie. Please know we are here w/loving prayers for you, Felix & your families. A very long, loving embrace to you today!
> :wub:


Thank you, Sandi. 



Pooh's mommy said:


> Marie I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose someone so special. She sounded like a wonderful woman...treating you like a daughter :wub:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss, Felix. :wub: It is so very hard to lose one's Mother. Lean on your beautiful memories and they will help you heal.
> ...


 Thank you, Cindy.



socalyte said:


> I'm terribly sorry, Marie. She sounded like a precious and wonderful mother-in-law. How blessed you were to have such a special relationship with her. You are in my prayers.


Thank you, Jackie.



jane and addison said:


> So sorry for your loss. I know its hard to lose your Mom. Hugs and prayers.


Thank you, Jane.



Alexa said:


> Very sorry for your loss, please accept my condolences!
> 
> Sending hugs and prayers to you and your husband, dear Marie!
> 
> Alexandra :hugging:


Thank you, Alexandra.



LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I feel for what you and your family must be going through. My Hubby & I lost both of his parents within just one year of each other recently :sweatdrop: .


Than you, Sandy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, hugs to you and Felix..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shirlin said:


> Marie, I feel such sadness for you and Felix. I can relate we are waiting for a similar call any time about James mother in nursing care in Jackson, Ville Florida. It is so hard, especially unexpected. God bless, Shirley


Thank you. Shirley. 

I am praying for Jame's mother and his family. Hugs.



lynda said:


> I am so sorry for your loss Marie:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Thank you, Lynda.



chichi said:


> Marie, so sorry for your loss of Felix's mother.Thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


Thank you, Jill.



angel's mom said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss Marie. Take care of yourself. My prayers will be with you and Felix as y'all go through this. Hugs


Thank you, Lynne.



Snowbody said:


> Marie - was thinking of you and Felix today. I'm hoping he's been able to go to AZ. I think it will give him some comfort. I'm so sorry. You were blessed to have a MIL like her. :wub:


Thank you, Sue. Yes, Felix will be with his family. The Rosary/Mass will be on May 26th and the buriel on May 27th. Mom Zech will be cremated. 



Trisha said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you & your family at this very sad time.


Thank you, Trisha.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

Please take care of yourself. I did not know your were falling so often. I am worried about you taking stairs by yourself; you know best, but it might be better to close off the stairs. Please make sure to keep your phone with you at all times. It might be a good idea to designate one contact and program their number as an emergency 1 touch number, with that person having the numbers of your neighbors. Would you consider a rollator - it supports you walking, but also provides an emergency seat if you need one. I got one for my mother and it made her a lot more mobile because it has a flat surface for carrying things. I use it around the house when my gout acts up. Keep yourself safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Marie - I'm glad that you and Felix have a plan. Was going to write about closing off the upstairs and then saw that Walter did. I know you worry about making changes for Snowball but I think it's better off closing the stairs off to avoid a situation that could be more upsetting to Snowball, if you go up there because he needs you or you're worried about him and have problems coming downstairs. I think it's better to take that possible stress off the table by avoiding it. Snowball will be happy to be with you wherever you are downstairs. <3


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> Please take care of yourself. I did not know your were falling so often. I am worried about you taking stairs by yourself; you know best, but it might be better to close off the stairs. Please make sure to keep your phone with you at all times. It might be a good idea to designate one contact and program their number as an emergency 1 touch number, with that person having the numbers of your neighbors. Would you consider a rollator - it supports you walking, but also provides an emergency seat if you need one. I got one for my mother and it made her a lot more mobile because it has a flat surface for carrying things. I use it around the house when my gout acts up. Keep yourself safe.


Walter ... Yes, I will have my phone with me. Thank you for the other tips, too ... great idea about an emergency 1 touch number.

I did have a rollator that I just donated a few months ago! I needed it a few years ago when I could hardly walk from an MS exacerbation. At that time, the in home physical therapist said I would probably need it all the time. However, when I was able to have PT outside of the home ... another physical therapist disagreed. In addition, I can be very stubborn and persistant in not giving up. Yes, sometimes I have stumbled (pun intended:HistericalSmiley along the way ... but, I don't give up easily. 

As for falling, I just have to pay more attention and slow down. 

I could kick myself for making a mountain out of a molehill about Felix being gone for a couple of days. Unfortunately, on SM ... we only have a few minutes to edit. Anyway, I really will be okay. 



Snowbody said:


> Hi Marie - I'm glad that you and Felix have a plan. Was going to write about closing off the upstairs and then saw that Walter did. I know you worry about making changes for Snowball but I think it's better off closing the stairs off to avoid a situation that could be more upsetting to Snowball, if you go up there because he needs you or you're worried about him and have problems coming downstairs. I think it's better to take that possible stress off the table by avoiding it. Snowball will be happy to be with you wherever you are downstairs. <3


Everything will work out. Actually, there are two steps in the living room that go down into the foyer and powder room ... but, there is a very sturdy railing. :thumbsup: 

As I said ... I am afraid I have made a mountain out of a molehill. I am glad Felix will be in Tucson with his family. But, thank you for the feedback, Sue.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie when will Felix leave for AZ?


Paula, he will be there on May 26th and the 27th ... and, then he returns home on the 28th.


michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry, hugs to you and Felix..


Thank you, again, Michelle.:tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I know you'll do just fine. Hey you might want him to take more trips after being a "single lady" for a few days.:innocent: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: JK, I know how much you two love each other but I know you and Snowball Pie will be just fine. :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know you will be fine. But it is not a molehill. When we are not feeling 100% it can be uneasy feeling being alone. Just take it easy and don't take unnecessary chances.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Marie! I'm so sorry. I know how much you love Felix's Mom. Trying to remember last holiday...Easter? Did you get your Mother-in-Law those cookies she loves? I bet you did. 

Call you shortly. Please give my love to Felix and Snowball.
Xoxoxoxoxo 

http://youtu.be/-wBukF4LsIM


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Oh Marie! I'm so sorry. I know how much you love Felix's Mom. Trying to remember last holiday...Easter? Did you get your Mother-in-Law those cookies she loves? I bet you did.
> 
> Call you shortly. Please give my love to Felix and Snowball.
> Xoxoxoxoxo
> ...


Kerry and I text and talk on the phone ... so, she knows now ... that, yes, I got Mom Zech the cookies she loves. And, flowers ... she loved flowers in pretty vases. Mom Zech especially loved the colors lavender and pink. So, I usually sent her flower arrangements with those colors. 

I feel so bad that Mom Zech died in a nursing home. I felt she went downhill rapidly after being admitted there. She was there for about two months and wanted to go back home to her apartment. 

I was upset because she didn't have a phone in her room at the nursing home ... so that Felix and I could call her. We used to faithfully call her on Thursday evenings when she lived in her assisted living apartment. She would always look forward to talking with us. 

As this past Mother's Day had approached ... I asked Felix's sister (Mary) if she could please put Mom Zech on Mary's cellphone so that we could talk to Mom for a few minutes. Thank goodness, Mary honored my request. Mom was so happy to hear our voices when we wished her a Happy Mother's Day. It was the last time that we were able to tell her that we loved her ... and, for her to tell us that she loved us, too.

One of my fondest memories is the first time I met Mom Zech. She and my father-in-law flew from Tucson and were visiting some of Felix's family that lived in Maryland. They visited us when Felix and I were painting Felix's 27 ft wooden boat ... The Second Wind. At some point during conversation, Mom Zech referred to me as her new "daughter" ... and, when she realized her slip, she graciously said that that was how she already felt about me. 

I always loved when she called us her kids. I would always tell her that I loved that because we would momentarily feel younger again. 

She had a great sense of humor and knew when we were joking ... like when Felix told her once that he thought somebody he knew could be a pain in the neck. I proceeded to share with her that I understood ... because I knew somebody who could be a pain in the ass! She burst out laughing! :HistericalSmiley:

Felix is in Tucson as I write this. He flew into Tucson early yesterday morning. He attended a special Rosary and Mass that was held in the assisted retirement community that Mom lived in before she was moved into the nursing home. She had many friends at Atria Campana del Rio in Tucson, where she has resided on her own for about twelve years after Felix's father died. I loved her living there. I had been there to visit her and thought it was such a gorgeous community with lots activities and entertainment ... a well run staff that is so personable and friendly. Gorgeous pool and patio areas. Beautiful dining rooms with a wonderful menu. The building inside and out is so beautiful ... gorgeous landscaping, too. I could go on and on ... I understand how she missed it. In fact, at one point, she lived with Mary ... but, moved back to Campana del Rio because she missed it so much!

Felix will be back home tomorrow ... if his flight is on time, about six o'clock in the evening.

Snowball and I are doing fine on this end. Snowball has been so good ... I had worried that he would be crying missing Felix. I had decided at the last minute to keep Snowball's routine as familiar as possible ... including sleeping upstairs instead of down in the living room. I think he feels more secure that way. So we go downstairs in the morning and evening to have our meals. And, I play fetch and tuggie with him in between. 

Well, it is time to prepare Snowball's dinner now. He's been eating well, too, thank goodness.

I have been blessed to have some friends checking up on us to make sure we don't need anything. 

Please say prayers that Felix arrives home safely. I just turned off the news hearing reports of ISIS making threats this week ... including threats on the airlines.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Marie, I'm so glad you got to talk with Mom Zech on Mother's day. And yes it is such a shame she didn't have a phone in her room. But you know what mother's are like, they know how you feel and I'm sure she knew you thought of her the way you always did. And she wouldn't want you to feel bad, but to remember all the good times you had. What a lovely memory of your first meeting too. Take care Marie, looks like you have everything under control at home. XXOO


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie, that was so beautiful, thank you for letting us be a part of it. It sounds like she was an incredible woman and the you two had a wonderful relationship. Cherish that always. I know that you will continue to find her spirit in Felix. You have such a warm and caring husband; it sounds that the beautiful soul that was in Mama Zech is the same beautiful soul that is in Felix.

I believe that our last thoughts on earth are happy memories of those we love, and I am sure many of Mom Zech's last thoughts were of you and the warmth you showed her.

Felix will be home before you know it - I am so glad you are doing so well. Special hugs to you and snowball. 

May Mom Zech find peace in her rest and I hope your and Felix's hearts heal soon. Truly a wonderful mother and you were a truly wonderful daughter to her.

Get some rest, 

Peace.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It was so good talking with you:wub: now I won't worry as much. I hope you get sweet sleep tonight dear Marie
I'm praying for you and Snowball and of course for Félix.
I love you:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Marie, thank you so much for sharing with us about Mama Zech.

She sounded like the kind of MIL that we would all Love to have. It is true what they say about "love at first sight" and it sounds like you and she bonded on that very first meeting. What an honor to be called her daughter the first time you met :wub:

Even though you did not get to speak with her as often as you would have liked, I agree with Brenda, that Mothers "just know" how you feel in their heart. When you think of them they are just automatically in return thinking of you. That's just what love is...:heart:

I will pray for a safe return for Felix today. I know that you and Snowball are eager for his return. He will be home before you know it.

Cherish your memories of Mama Zech ... the cookies, the lavender and pink flowers in beautiful vases, the love that you all shared with one another and all that will help you through the rough times. It is so hard to lose a parent but it is an honor to be a part of such a loving relationship. 

Mama Zech was an amazing woman and she will live on through you and Felix and all the loving memories that she left behind. I am truly sorry for your loss of such a remarkable woman. Remember her sense of humor and her big heart .


:smootch:Kisses to you and Snowball
and Big Hugs :hugging:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marie, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad Felix will be home today and you can start healing together. Big HUGS!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie, that was so beautiful, thank you for letting us be a part of it. It sounds like she was an incredible woman and the you two had a wonderful relationship. Cherish that always. I know that you will continue to find her spirit in Felix. You have such a warm and caring husband; it sounds that the beautiful soul that was in Mama Zech is the same beautiful soul that is in Felix.
> 
> I believe that our last thoughts on earth are happy memories of those we love, and I am sure many of Mom Zech's last thoughts were of you and the warmth you showed her.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Walter. :tender:

Felix should be home around six o'clock. Thank goodness, his connecting flights have been right on time. 

I could tell this morning that Snowball was beginning to question where his Poppi is ... because instead of eating his breakfast ... he went and sat in his window bed by the doors leading out to our deck. He looked so sad. So, I made the mistake of telling him that his Poppi would be home today. Then he perked up ... but, then was so excited he didn't want to eat. I finally got Snowball to eat most of his breakfast ... but, now he is on window watch! :HistericalSmiley:



djackson59 said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss.


Thank you. so much. :tender:



Maglily said:


> Dear Marie, I'm so glad you got to talk with Mom Zech on Mother's day. And yes it is such a shame she didn't have a phone in her room. But you know what mother's are like, they know how you feel and I'm sure she knew you thought of her the way you always did. And she wouldn't want you to feel bad, but to remember all the good times you had. What a lovely memory of your first meeting too. Take care Marie, looks like you have everything under control at home. XXOO


Thank you, Brenda. :tender: Felix should be home in a few hours! :chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> It was so good talking with you:wub: now I won't worry as much. I hope you get sweet sleep tonight dear Marie
> I'm praying for you and Snowball and of course for Félix.
> I love you:wub:


Thank you, again, Paula, for your phone call last night. I didn't get to sleep until about four o'clock this morning ... so, I wanted to sleep until noon today. However, phone calls kept waking me up this morning. So, I should sleep well tonight. :thumbsup:

I love you, too, Paula. :wub:



Pooh's mommy said:


> Marie, thank you so much for sharing with us about Mama Zech.
> 
> She sounded like the kind of MIL that we would all Love to have. It is true what they say about "love at first sight" and it sounds like you and she bonded on that very first meeting. What an honor to be called her daughter the first time you met :wub:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your beautiful and comforting words, Cindy. :tender:Hugs back to you.:wub:



sherry said:


> Marie, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad Felix will be home today and you can start healing together. Big HUGS!


Thank you so much, Sherry. :tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on you, please take care of yourself too, those falls can be devastating for your health and well being...especially when you have so much going on and worrying about falls..
Wish I could be closer to help hold you up , the way you've held me up from afar..
We love you.. give Snowball extra kissies from all of us:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Marie - I am so late in seeing this thread, but wanted to give you my sympathies. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Checking in on you, please take care of yourself too, those falls can be devastating for your health and well being...especially when you have so much going on and worrying about falls..
> Wish I could be closer to help hold you up , the way you've held me up from afar..
> We love you.. give Snowball extra kissies from all of us:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Aww ... Michelle, thank you so much. :wub::wub: 

Felix got home at six o'clock last night ... right on schedule. We were really lucky that his whole flight, round trip, was on schedule. 

Love you, Michelle. :wub::wub:



CorkieYorkie said:


> Marie - I am so late in seeing this thread, but wanted to give you my sympathies. I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much, Courtney. :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: I'm so glad he's back home. Give him a hug from me:wub:
I bet Snowball was excited to see Felix

Marie you did so well, always putting Snowball ahead of yourself. I understand that. Have a Blessed day


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili: I'm so glad he's back home. Give him a hug from me:wub:
> I bet Snowball was excited to see Felix
> 
> Marie you did so well, always putting Snowball ahead of yourself. I understand that. Have a Blessed day


When Snowball saw his Poppi come in the door ... the look on his face was priceless! Of course, he was running around in circles and jumping up and down and giving his Poppi puppy doggie kisses! 

Needless to say, we all slept well Thursday night.



donnad said:


> I am just seeing this. I am so very sorry for your loss.


Thank you, Donna.:tender:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is home safe and sound.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, good that he's back.


----------

